
The Kardashian Empire Is Bigger and Weirder Than You Think - samsolomon
https://theoutline.com/post/746/the-kardashian-empire-is-bigger-and-weirder-than-you-think
======
samsolomon
> The Kardashian family business model is a reversal of most others: Products
> and businesses are advertisements for people rather than the other way
> around.

